# Makita ls1016L



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

I posted a topic in which consisted of the strong dislike for the makita saw that is stated above. On that note, i wanted to see for my self first hand what this saw could do, so i bought the unit and put it thru a 16 our day of HELL.. I wanted out of box accuracy, precision, ease of use and laser option to speed processes up.. 

Here we are after one day of use... 


WOW!!!!! I take back what i SAID!!!!


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Don't make me run out and buy another saw:shutup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

If it's any better than my Makita SCMS then it must be a great saw. Mines the model previous to that one and i have been very impressed. I would upgrade to that but i now have my eye on the Kapex but if i dont get the Kapex then thats the next best saw.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

The MAkita has now blown me away, again [email protected]!.. I love my milwaukee to death, but this Makita is one notch up and the cut capacity is to die for. This saw is downrite nasty Accurate.. It is well balanced, so smooth with rails, laser is a bonus. It folds up nicley for transport. The only issue is that it does not mount to the dewalt miter saw stand. You have to add a little something to make it sit correctly on the supports/track.. I love this saw. Kapex is also a great saw and have nothing bad to say about it, but it's price...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Open mouth - insert foot. :laughing:


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

YES I DID !!! WOW< what a good Saw...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am glad to hear it...makes me almost want to buy one even more....


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

If it had lights like the Milwaukke, it would be near perfect. The other thing that I find is that the rails are all so smooth and slide so nicley. I have heard alot of complaints of the rails being alittle rough but My Copy of the saw is deadly smooth. I highly recommend this saw to anyone. It is nice to have huge capacity in a 10" SAw with less weight and deflection...


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

MikeNeufeld said:


> If it had lights like the Milwaukke, it would be near perfect. The other thing that I find is that the rails are all so smooth and slide so nicley. I have heard alot of complaints of the rails being alittle rough but My Copy of the saw is deadly smooth. I highly recommend this saw to anyone. It is nice to have huge capacity in a 10" SAw with less weight and deflection...


I have been trying to decide if I will go with the 10" or 12" of this (barring winning the lottery and getting the Kapex). Any 12"s out there please give a deflection report.

I have heard nothing but good about this saw (except from Warner :laughing:, but look what he is comparing it to). Though I am no engineer the fact that it is shaft driven vs. belt driven seemed to be to be a hidden plus. Not sure how many of the others are as well, heard that the DeWalts were belt drive.

Glad you are lovin' it. :clap:

Can't you add the Lite option to it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Belt drives are usually a softer start.
My old makita when you turned it on, the head would want to jump up.
My kapex is gear driven and has a soft start, no worrying about it wanting to jump a bit.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Belt drives are usually a softer start.
> My old makita when you turned it on, the head would want to jump up.
> My kapex is gear driven and has a soft start, no worrying about it wanting to jump a bit.


Don't belt drives also have a greater tendency to bog under load?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> Don't belt drives also have a greater tendency to bog under load?


If the belts are getting worn but, it acts like a sort of safety for the motor not incurring damage on a nasty kick back.

I dont know about other saws but, the kapex has a slip clutch to deal with binding and kick back.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

I will gaurentee you this is the softest starting motor that I have ever used. My Milwaukee does not even compare.. It is A well designed Machine...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Hate you all. I now own an LS1016L. The motor is a soft start...softer then my bosch. Its almost a too soft of a start...The table works like its on ball bearings and the slides are unreal. I didn't check mine for the out of box alignments as it took to attempts to get a good saw. The first suffered from blade wobble...


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

The Fence system is a great addition to the saw being that you can use them independantly especially if you are cauuting a small pc of wood like shoelould or something along those lines. This saw has many welcome features and is a great trim saw.. I feel like WARNER( Festool Junkie )


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Glad you like it.

I couldn't get past the 4 rail thing.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

Fair Enough. I guess the Festool KApex is the bench mark for all Sliders!!!. One Day......I guess...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Why can't you get past the rail system. Not like it really interferes with anything. Just looks different.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Why have 4 different points that slide?
What did it accomplish?


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

I think that a shorter raill then adding another short rail would bring up the slide linearity of the saw. As the saw slides the weight of the unit might cause Xtra unstability, but who am i , I noticed my Milwaukee on the back end of a full slide to have a little more wobble, thats all.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I was at the AC trade show Friday and tried out the Makita ls1016L saw, my first impression of the saw was great.
I like the double slide so the weight of the saw doesn’t topple the stand, optional left or right laser at the push of a button, double compound, 6 5/8” crown cuts, crown stops.
Another guy walks up and tells me be careful because his saw is already cutting out of square. Makita salesman naturally went on the defense. Water under the bridge for me, I have a Dewalt that has the same problem.
I Started playing around with the saw to see how the double compound cut would affect the fence and I couldn’t keep the saw on a 45. Salesman steps in and tries to lock the saw on a 45 and fumbles with it, clearly not knowing the product he is trying to promote. We tried for a good 5 min and couldn’t get the saw to lock, we walked away laughing


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

you couldnt lock it for a 45 deg bevel or a 45 deg miter?
that miter lock is a bit odd but after a few seconds. i could lock and unlock and move it to any degree i wanted. it seemed pretty good once you knew how to operate it.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

We (both salesman and I) tried, couldn’t get it to lock
The previous year had a similar blunder at the Dewalt booth


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

weird. i believe you push in and turn right to free it up, and then turn it left and it pops back out and locks.


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW.. thats funny. The pet peeve with me is that, the way the miter lock is now, u need to rotate the handle to lock and unlock and the metal on metal idea, i do not know hoe long this will last...


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

..... second one is going back...this one has minor blade wobble as well....much less then the first, but it is there. At first I thought maybe I was being too picky, but neither of my other saws have it...

I guess it serves me right for buying something like that from Deep ****.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> ..... second one is going back...this one has minor blade wobble as well....much less then the first, but it is there. At first I thought maybe I was being too picky, but neither of my other saws have it...
> 
> I guess it serves me right for buying something like that from Deep ****.



I keep hearing that same issue with that saw.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The return desk starting giving me a little attitude....first they said they had a guy a little while back return two DeWalts for the same reason...turned out it was the guy using the wrong blade. I told them both of money saws had wobble with the factory blade, and I even tried a spare 10" blade I had. Then they started to tell me it must be what I am cutting. 


Yeah, lets see, the guy wearing a shirt that states he does Architectural Trim Work and Finish Carpentry must be cutting concreate with this saw and the damn morons wearing a stupid orange smock know better then the guys who acctually use these tools for a living.....after all Deep **** says they are experts...


at this point, the tone in my voice when lower and more *******-ish. I told them to go get me a damn chunk of wood and plug it in and I will show them, that I have a 10 year old Delta and a 4 year old Bosch and neither of them have ANY blade wobble... at this point the "extra" set of people that were hanging around left and I got my money back...


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Makes your blood boil doesn't it?

"If you know so much about these then why are you working here?"

That usually shuts them up.



TBFGhost said:


> The return desk starting giving me a little attitude....first they said they had a guy a little while back return two DeWalts for the same reason...turned out it was the guy using the wrong blade. I told them both of money saws had wobble with the factory blade, and I even tried a spare 10" blade I had. Then they started to tell me it must be what I am cutting.
> 
> 
> Yeah, lets see, the guy wearing a shirt that states he does Architectural Trim Work and Finish Carpentry must be cutting concreate with this saw and the damn morons wearing a stupid orange smock know better then the guys who acctually use these tools for a living.....after all Deep **** says they are experts...
> ...


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i always get apprehensive buying major tools from big box stores. although both of my paslode guns came from there 10 years and they are still going strong. 
the more i hear about this saw, the more i want to save up for the kapex. damn you warner!!!!

i'd rather get the rigid orbital and the kapex, than get the rotex and a new 10" makita.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...I don't think I will ever get a Kapex...I will destroy it....honestly...I am just gonna wait for Bosch I guess....they have never let me down with any of their tools...ever...

Apgar, this was at the Flemington H.D by the way.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

How would you destroy it?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> How would you destroy it?


This could just be rumers but I heard it is easy to knock it out of alignment by moving it from job to job...I think I recall hearing that from you yourself...but correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> This could just be rumers but I heard it is easy to knock it out of alignment by moving it from job to job...I think I recall hearing that from you yourself...but correct me if I am wrong.


The only problem I had with mine was the right laser moving.

The lasers are spring loaded and balanced, it takes a couple times of moving it around until the springs set and the lasers stay in place.

Out side I could care less about the lasers but, inside doing a lot of cutting, they really speed things up when they are dialed in.

I went from 2 years of using the Bosch, just like yours, to the kapex.
There is no comparison between the two. My favorite thing is how small a foot print it has, and it weighs like 45 pounds.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> ...I don't think I will ever get a Kapex...I will destroy it....honestly...I am just gonna wait for Bosch I guess....they have never let me down with any of their tools...ever...
> 
> Apgar, this was at the Flemington H.D by the way.


oh god, the flemington HD is horrible. it's a scaled down store with a lot less items there than other HD's I've been too. my EX brother in law worked there for a while, he had never done any electrical work before in his life and they hired him to be the HEAD of the electrical dept. in flemington. 
i only go there because i have to sometimes. 

i like the Bosch masonry bits they sell there. they really hold up well.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The only problem I had with mine was the right laser moving.
> 
> The lasers are spring loaded and balanced, it takes a couple times of moving it around until the springs set and the lasers stay in place.
> 
> ...


so it's ok to be loaded into the back of a pickup truck and driven around. i'd be afraid of hitting a bump and knocking the lasers out of adjustment.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> so it's ok to be loaded into the back of a pickup truck and driven around. i'd be afraid of hitting a bump and knocking the lasers out of adjustment.


Mine either goes in the back of my suburban or in my enclosed trailer on the floor.

Once the lasers finally seated, I have not had an issue with it.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

ApgarNJ said:


> so it's ok to be loaded into the back of a pickup truck and driven around. i'd be afraid of hitting a bump and knocking the lasers out of adjustment.


That scares me when you talk about a 500 dollar tool being "loaded" into the back of a pickup.

I carry my investments in a covered trailer or my Suburban also.:thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

ok. i'd be ok then, the floor of a trailer can bounce around just as much if not more than a pickup. i can figure out a way to keep it more stationary than I do with my older 12" dewalt which I would still have to use for certain jobs.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

tcleve4911 said:


> That scares me when you talk about a 500 dollar tool being "loaded" into the back of a pickup.
> 
> I did say LOAD, not THROW. how is loaded into the back of pickup a bad thing? I don't have a suburban, nor would i work out of one if I did have one.
> 
> I carry my investments in a covered trailer or my Suburban also.:thumbsup:


I have a nice crew cab diesel pickup. not some beatup pos pickup truck. I have plywood down on the floor of it, and a tool box. my truck before that was a utility body but it rusted out over time. I got rid of it. 
now that i have kids, i need the crew cab sometimes.

I see plenty of guys neatly load table saws and chop saws into a pickup truck. i have a closed in trailer but it's really saved for larger jobs and not hauled around everyday. I don't work in the RAIN, and I always unload my tools back into my garage or into the trailer here in the driveway when i return to home at the end of the day. 

I doubt I'm the only one that does this! it's no different than sliding them into an open VAN, other than the van is covered, and tools can stay in there all the time.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> I had this saw since its first came out, and never had an issue , i was gonna just try it out before i went to buy a kapex, and ended up never giving it back!
> 
> i bought it for cabinet work and now i use it for evry thing including composite decking,lumber,pvc trim, it fast became my go to saw:thumbsup:
> 
> TBF you gave up on waiting for the bosch release...?? enjoy its a great saw, you,ll quickly forget about the bosch, im already chking out the new makita ls1216 to replace my dw 716:whistling


Is that your billboard I noticed on 22 Westbound in whitehouse? I caught a quick glance a few days ago...saw Five Star and what looked like a remodeling ad...


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Eckwitte said:


> Man...I came on here to ask about what (dewalt style) stand would match up with the LS1016L but after reading all this controversy...lol
> 
> I'm picking the saw up this week and i was wondering what stand was working best for those of you that have it? First I thought about going all out and buying the matching makita stand but at 130lbs with the saw attached... then I was thinking of buying a dewalt one but i heard it doesnt hook up right. I like that style though.
> 
> ...


The Makita stand is very nice even at 130lbs. It's not meant to be lifted that is why it has wheels. It is almost like a gravity stand the way it functions.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

jiffy said:


> The Makita stand is very nice even at 130lbs. It's not meant to be lifted that is why it has wheels. It is almost like a gravity stand the way it functions.


so they assume that everyone rolls their tools up into a truck or a trailer?


----------



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

I found this Haussman stand that is the exact same stand from Ryobi Rebranded.

The Haussmann one is $100. I'll try it out and see if I like it.

http://www.rona.ca/shop/~saw-stand-mitre-saw-stand-haussmann-428871_!stand_shop

and heres the Ryobi one

http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/accessories/standtables/A18MS01


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

There is a few Ryobi Knock offs out there...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> There is a few Ryobi Knock offs out there...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

That is a funny statement.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

i Would hate to see how bad the knock offs of Ryobi are lol


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Is that your billboard I noticed on 22 Westbound in whitehouse? I caught a quick glance a few days ago...saw Five Star and what looked like a remodeling ad...


 
No thats not me, I wouldnt waste my money on a bilboard!!

Im Five Star Carpentry , That guy is Five star Remodeling

I do get some calls from that area though i guess the people google five star and i come up first :thumbup:


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Couldn't ask for better than that, Five Star. Free advertising at its best. LOL


----------



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

I just bought the saw and used it for the first time. All i have to say is WOW...this thing is SMOOTH:clap: it has a lot of features, takes a bit of time to figure out how to lock/hold/release everything. but once you do its awesome. I don't think ill let anyone on the site touch it unless ive given them a run through...lol id hate to see some dummy cut into the fence while it was beveled...:furious:

Picking up the Hausmann stand tomorrow. Its probably made in the same factory as the Ryobi one so no problem there. 3 year warranty too so i'll take it back if there's any issue.

Also, i know people rip on Ryobi and other low end stuff but honestly some of their stuff is pretty handy and worth the money. For example I bought the 215 piece Ryobi bit set a couple years back for $40,and that thing has saved me countless times. If something gets worn i just replace it in the set. I replaced the Ryobi spade bits with the Bosch Dare devils bits and it fits perfect. I have not seen a set that compares to it yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

Good for whoever has purchased this wonderful saw. I have nothing but the best to say about the saw. It has seen its fair share of hits and one drop from one of my guys and still is bang on accurate. It is worth every penny!!!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Eckwitte said:


> Also, i know people rip on Ryobi and other low end stuff but honestly some of their stuff is pretty handy and worth the money. For example I bought the 215 piece Ryobi bit set a couple years back for $40,and that thing has saved me countless times. If something gets worn i just replace it in the set. I replaced the Ryobi spade bits with the Bosch Dare devils bits and it fits perfect. I have not seen a set that compares to it yet.:thumbsup:


 
My bro in law has one of them ryobi sets and 2 days ago he was using some pieces out of it. I herd him swear about 5 times then throw something across the room. He come down and said can i borrow some of your philips #2 bits lol. Every one he tried out of the set snapped withing a couple of screws. I wouldnt even waste my money on a set like that even when it was $1. Cant beat having a bit snap then take a nasty chunk of material out of what your working on or even worse your thumb.


----------



## Brandito (Feb 26, 2009)

anyone bought makita's crown stops for this saw yet? they're said to support the 1013 and 1214 just wondering if they'd fit the 1016 as well

the local berland's house of tools carries some that the salesman claims fit the saw but they're selling them for 70 dollars. i can buy them online for under 35 (still overpriced for what they are)

or has anyone found a cheaper way? i use a ryobi stand for my saw so it's not easy clamping a board to the saw as a stop.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Brandito said:


> anyone bought makita's crown stops for this saw yet? they're said to support the 1013 and 1214 just wondering if they'd fit the 1016 as well
> 
> the local berland's house of tools carries some that the salesman claims fit the saw but they're selling them for 70 dollars. i can buy them online for under 35 (still overpriced for what they are)
> 
> or has anyone found a cheaper way? i use a ryobi stand for my saw so it's not easy clamping a board to the saw as a stop.


 
Just make a jig

Not my photo, but I made mine like this except the stop using some bolts and wing nuts in a slot that allows me to move the stop forward and back.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I just saw the Makita LS1016L for $399 plus $30 to ship brand new not refurbished on Ebay. By the time I was done reading this thread it was sold!!!
*Makita LS1016L*


----------



## brooksto (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a question for 1016 owners, I was looking at this saw last night at HD, and was wondering if its possible to bevel more then 45 degrees? It looked like the dial on the back had a mark for 46 and 47 I think, but it wouldnt go past 45. Is it just a stop that needs adjusting? 

2nd question is if a stop can be adjusted to allow it to go to 47 (or whatever maximum bevel), do you still retain the indent for 45 degrees?

Thanks for the help, I really liked this saw but want somthing I can bevel more then 45 with, I am tired of "propping up" the cut end of trim with a wedge to get greater than 45 degree bevels on my current saw.


----------

